# Venison snack sticks... w/pics.



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I shot a couple of deer this season and made some snacksticks in the smoker. Thought I would show the finished product. They are a big hit around our family and hunting buddies.
BLZA


















:sniper: Some sticks of some Garlic summer sausage also. Good Eating!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That just made me hungray.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

That looks tasty. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great, excellent job with the smoker !!!


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks you guys !!! It is just fun do to.!! and fun to eat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

B.L.Z.A four said:


> Thanks you guys !!! It is just fun do to.!! and fun to eat.


And a lot cheaper doing it yourself.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm just looking to get started making my own venison sausage. Looks like about one to two year's worth of doing it yourself will pay for the equipment.


----------

